
The Map of Mathematics - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmJ-4B-mS-Y
======
seesawtron
I like the summary poster:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/95869671@N08/32264483720/in/da...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/95869671@N08/32264483720/in/dateposted-
public/)

